

Kickstarter apologizes for hosting pickup/rape how-to guide - sequoia
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/21/kickstarter-seduction-guides/

======
sequoia
Justification for putting the world "rape" in submission title (excerpt from
guide): "Physically pick her up and sit her on your lap. Don’t ask for
permission. Be dominant. _Force her to rebuff your advances._ "

Sourced from here: [http://caseymalone.com/post/53339539674/this-is-not-
fucking-...](http://caseymalone.com/post/53339539674/this-is-not-fucking-
harmless)

